# Boot from CD in Windows 98?



## Lazza72 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,
I wanted to start a little project for myself, so I want to fix an old Toshiba Satellite Pro 480CDT (ancient) by installing Ubuntu on it. I can't do without booting from CD. What key do i hold on to do this?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## sockerdudex (Jan 4, 2008)

well for xp and vista its, any key but im not wuite sure. follow the onscreen instuctions if there r any


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

the cd has to be the 1st boot device, it's not a key stroke.

get into bios/setup as it boots, by a key stroke......esc, del, f1, etc and see if it's an option to boot from the cd.
if it is, use the on screen prompts to select, exit, have the cd in the slot and the process starts.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sometimes you do need to use a keystroke to boot to a CD. 

When this happens it is typically displayed on the screen.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

yes, "press any key" to boot from cd, to choose the option of booting to the cd or hd, if the cd is in the tray and the cd is the 1st boot device.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"What key do i hold on to do this?"

It is good to get agreement that a keystrok can be required. 

Sometimes it is any key. Sometimes the space bar.

Check what shows on the computer


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You can change boot priority using the Toshiba System Control Panel (in Win9x Control Panel). If not there check Start | Programs | Toshiba Utilities for Hardware Setup.
The Tsetup utility (C:\DOS\tsetup) can also be used if present, but must be run in DOS mode, not in a DOS box.

The following works on a model 435, might work on the 480 as well (unless it displays something else during POST), hold the ESC key down while powering on. Hold it down until *Check system then Press F1* appears and press F1.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> "What key do i hold on to do this?"
> 
> It is good to get agreement that a keystrok can be required.
> 
> ...


i did this just for you because i wasn't sure who you were responding to.

i did a restart with the xpro cd in the tray and the cd "is" the 1st boot device.

as stated earlier, "press any key to boot from cd", i pressed "w' and it went into the setup process......so i gues "any key" really means any key.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Exactly. It was mentioned earlier that it isn't a keystroke and I wanted Lazza72 to know that is often is. Good to see that you change your ideas on this now and tested it to see that you it is a keystroke that is needed.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

sorry, i didn't change any ideas.

if lazza72 didn't have the cd as 1st boot device, no keystroke/press any key, for the option of booting to the cd would ever be seen, it would go straight to the hd.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

bearone2 said:


> it's not a key stroke.





Bob Cerelli said:


> Sometimes you do need to use a keystroke to boot to a CD.





bearone2 said:


> yes, "press any key" to boot from cd.


Good to see that has changed.


----------

